# Texas Embeds.....



## Krazekelly (Mar 17, 2014)

Ok, you can't see them yet since it's still too soon to unmold. But I can't wait to see what is inside!!! I've been planning this soap for about 2 months now. Ha! Here's before the mess and in the mold shots for now.

I used Patchouli, there are 8 colors inside, a little cream and some diatomaceous earth. I had plenty of time to play with it, which was surprising since it was pretty thick before I even put the lye water in it. I just hand stirred everything after that. Hopefully I have the embeds in the right spots!!! :shock: 

Kelly


----------



## Tienne (Mar 17, 2014)

Is that some swirl action going on I can see hidden in there? It's going to be exciting to see it cut!


----------



## queenofbubbles (Mar 17, 2014)

Wow... I love the top with the embeds. Can't wait to see cut pics!


----------



## lsg (Mar 17, 2014)

Can't wait to see the cut bars.


----------



## Be Love (Mar 17, 2014)

Oh please cut them soon! Pretty please....


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 17, 2014)

Can't wait to see the final product...looks good so far!


----------



## green soap (Mar 17, 2014)

How did you get perfectly even shiny round embeds?  did you use a mold for them?  the top of that soap looks so nice.


----------



## kaliquen (Mar 17, 2014)

Oooooh, preeeeety!


----------



## FlybyStardancer (Mar 17, 2014)

That looks amazing, even while still in the mold!


----------



## Ellacho (Mar 17, 2014)

Oh I cannot wait to see!


----------



## Krazekelly (Mar 17, 2014)

The balls are mp with micas and I used a ball mold from BB. I was able to unmold and slice the end off so far. But still too soft to cut the whole thing. I'm happy with what I see so far.


----------



## scrubbadubdub (Mar 17, 2014)

Beautiful soap! The colors... the embeds... I _love _it!


----------



## seven (Mar 17, 2014)

such striking colors! i love colorful soaps. congrats on a job well done. all that planning and preparations paid off.


----------



## jenfrat (Mar 17, 2014)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## doriettefarm (Mar 17, 2014)

I can't even begin to describe how awesome that looks!


----------



## newbie (Mar 17, 2014)

The soap is great and I LOVE those embeds.


----------



## MzMolly65 (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm thinking that longhorn looks like he might be running from a tornado!!!!!!!  

Beautiful soap!


----------



## Krazekelly (Mar 17, 2014)

Thank y'all !  it is still very soft. I'm thinking I should have left the DE and cream out of it since I can normally cut my soaps at 24 hrs or less. This is like butter right now and I did try to cut a couple but decided to just put the whole loaf on the curing rack for a few days before I really messed it up. I really hate the patience part of soap making!! Haha!


----------



## Be Love (Mar 18, 2014)

Wow. Just Wow! What an amazing work of art! I'd say your planning paid off!


----------



## Tienne (Mar 18, 2014)

That soap is awesome! So bold and colourful!  I can't wait to see the rest when it's cut.


----------



## Sinful7 (Mar 19, 2014)

Those are gorgeous!


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 19, 2014)

It looks awesome...can't wait to see it cut.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Mar 19, 2014)

That is one very colourful soap!  Those embeds are gorgeous


----------



## jules92207 (Mar 19, 2014)

This is such a FUN soap! I love it!


----------



## kikajess (Mar 19, 2014)

I just keep looking at it going, "How did she DO that?" All I can say is it is a true work of art and passion.


----------



## Soap Techniques (Mar 19, 2014)

Krazekelly said:


> The balls are mp with micas and I used a ball mold from BB. I was able to unmold and slice the end off so far. But still too soft to cut the whole thing. I'm happy with what I see so far.
> View attachment 6870


 
Did you put some M&P balls inside the soap as well? I am looking at the yellow swirl and the ball in the lower part... And yes, your soap looks fantastic!!!


----------



## Krazekelly (Mar 19, 2014)

Thank you all again. Yes, there are gold soap balls inside the soap also. You're seeing just the edge of one in the photo. 

Things I will do differently next time. Leave out the extra additives I used, put all the color in and save the blue for the top only. I will probably make cp embeds also on the next one. It's good to know and understand how to change things up for the next time I try this. I'm going to try to cut it this weekend.


----------



## Krazekelly (Mar 21, 2014)

Finally able to get this cut just now. I ended up with 10 good bars and 3 bad ones so I made soap balls out of those.  I like the Longhorns much better than the State embeds. They seem too big and I think smaller ones would look much better. Now if the MP embeds will hold during cure. They seem to be doing well so far. Yeah! I will do cp next time though. Still need to clean them up but I'm happy with them.


----------



## ourwolfden (Mar 21, 2014)

Very cool!  Those are awesome.  I really like the ones with the state.


----------



## Sinful7 (Mar 21, 2014)

Gorgeous! Love the colors


----------



## athallr (Mar 22, 2014)

Very awesome!


----------

